

'Robin Sage' Profile Duped Military Intelligence, IT Security Pro  - wallflower
http://www.darkreading.com/insiderthreat/security/privacy/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=225702468

======
isleyaardvark
From the article: "He set up a Blogger account under the name Robin Sage,
named after the U.S. Army Special Forces training exercise. Robin Sage is the
final phase of special forces training before becoming a Green Beret -- but
even that apparently didn't tip off some military and intelligence community
people who accepted LinkedIn invitations or Facebook friend requests from
her."

I wonder if that helped. It should've been a red flag to any former special
forces, but for others who had only heard about it once or twice in passing,
it might've reassured them. "Robin Sage, that name sounds vaguely familiar".

------
openfly
ROFL this finally hit the news? I remember grilling the guy who invented her
about her trying to friend me on facebutt. She's awesome.

